
Machine learning tries to predicts World Cup winner - champagnepapi
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611397/machine-learning-predicts-world-cup-winner/
======
lovecrypto
0% of world cup end up without any surprising game result. Which takes the
probability of this prediction being right down to ... 0%. No AI can ever be
useful here until it doesn't take into account the movement of the wings of
the butterflies flying around the stadiums.

